# Recruitment Agency



## Vanessa

Hi

I am interested in coming to live in Singapore. Myself and my Fiance are from South Africa and both have degrees and work experience.
Is there an agency we can deal with who can help us find work, or is best to just mail companies directly?

Thanks
Vanessa


----------



## mohansktrt

Mostly jobs in SG are deal through consultancy. So associate with some agency and inform you travel plan and send your resumes 10 days or 2 weeks before of your travel. 

From this site you can find job openings and agency details in SG. 

jobsdb
jobscentral
jobstreet

All the best ..... Good Luck


----------



## bechampions

ive been wondering about the same thing...and ive been advised to have a job in hand before i get there, i suppose ur employer arranges ur visa for u and all, and from what i think applying thru agencies seems to be the best idea although ive yet to do that seeing how bad the economy is


----------



## simonsays

bechampions said:


> ive been wondering about the same thing...and ive been advised to have a job in hand before i get there, i suppose ur employer arranges ur visa for u and all, and from what i think applying thru agencies seems to be the best idea although ive yet to do that seeing how bad the economy is


Well, the Singapore work pass for foreigners has a couple of categories, for higher qualified professionals, and lesser qualified professionals.

However, you need a job, and an eligible employer - meaning the employer has to be eligible to employ foreigners by meeting certain requirements, such as the ratio of local vs foreign employees and that ration varies based upon specific industries.

And once you have secured a job, the employer is the one who applies for your work pass.

BTW, I noticed you posted on the forum on another thread that you are in Geography.

Singapore looks for 'relevant skills' so if you are a graduate in Geography, and apply for a hotel job, or other jobs, regardless of your experience, the likelihood of the pass being approved is very very low.

Look for jobs relevant to your qualification.

I am not in a position to advice on your scope, but check the universities, as research Assistant - you get good pay, comparable to private sector, and a lot of benefits !!

Cheers


----------



## bechampions

ecureilx said:


> Well, the Singapore work pass for foreigners has a couple of categories, for higher qualified professionals, and lesser qualified professionals.
> 
> However, you need a job, and an eligible employer - meaning the employer has to be eligible to employ foreigners by meeting certain requirements, such as the ratio of local vs foreign employees and that ration varies based upon specific industries.
> 
> And once you have secured a job, the employer is the one who applies for your work pass.
> 
> BTW, I noticed you posted on the forum on another thread that you are in Geography.
> 
> Singapore looks for 'relevant skills' so if you are a graduate in Geography, and apply for a hotel job, or other jobs, regardless of your experience, the likelihood of the pass being approved is very very low.
> 
> Look for jobs relevant to your qualification.
> 
> I am not in a position to advice on your scope, but check the universities, as research Assistant - you get good pay, comparable to private sector, and a lot of benefits !!
> 
> Cheers


wow thanks for that advice...probably the best answer ive gotten out of the several forums ive joined on the internet! well ive never actually planned on doing anything related to geography...i wouldnt say im really all that interested in it but hey ive never tried. and moreover...what jobs r there that relate to geography anyway?! i always thot precisely 0...


----------



## simonsays

you can do some feelers with the two top universities here, NTU and NUS.

Research Assistants fulfill more than researching, and mostly on academic roles, and get good and excellent pay. Plus the Uni staff are equivalent to Government servents and benefits galore.

Take a look-see

Cheers


----------



## bechampions

ecureilx said:


> you can do some feelers with the two top universities here, NTU and NUS.
> 
> Research Assistants fulfill more than researching, and mostly on academic roles, and get good and excellent pay. Plus the Uni staff are equivalent to Government servents and benefits galore.
> 
> Take a look-see
> 
> Cheers


yea i did look thru available positions briefly...i suppose they all need experience for such positions! i'll try my luck tho and send out resumes as often as i can..

im submitting CVs to job agencies based in singapore as often as i can...agencies such as hays and michael page...somehow i think chances of me ending up there aren't high unless i go to singapore and look for a job while im there...that doesnt seem realistic either since i'll end up spending all my money if i dont land a job within a few months


----------



## Sono

ecureilx said:


> Well, the Singapore work pass for foreigners has a couple of categories, for higher qualified professionals, and lesser qualified professionals.
> 
> However, you need a job, and an eligible employer - meaning the employer has to be eligible to employ foreigners by meeting certain requirements, such as the ratio of local vs foreign employees and that ration varies based upon specific industries.
> 
> And once you have secured a job, the employer is the one who applies for your work pass.
> 
> BTW, I noticed you posted on the forum on another thread that you are in Geography.
> 
> Singapore looks for 'relevant skills' so if you are a graduate in Geography, and apply for a hotel job, or other jobs, regardless of your experience, the likelihood of the pass being approved is very very low.
> 
> Look for jobs relevant to your qualification.
> 
> I am not in a position to advice on your scope, but check the universities, as research Assistant - you get good pay, comparable to private sector, and a lot of benefits !!
> 
> Cheers


Hi I am US citizen that was actually born and raised in SIngapore. Unfortunately I had to relocate back to the States to attend university. I have been away 20 years!! My husband and I have thought about relocating to Australia...at least that would put us a lot closer to Singapore. I am a licensed Sonographer and was wondering if there are jobs in this field available in SIngapore? Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. I have always considered Singapore my home and miss it so much.  Would love to be back over there.


----------



## simonsays

I am not so sure what a sonographer does.

In any case, you can flip through the various job sites, and get an idea.

Cheers


----------



## Sono

ecureilx said:


> I am not so sure what a sonographer does.
> 
> In any case, you can flip through the various job sites, and get an idea.
> 
> Cheers


A sonographer performs ultrasounds... like when a women is pregnant. I know in some countries the doctors actually perform the scans. I was wondering if that was the case in SIngapore? Thanks.


----------



## ini_niki

As far as I know the hospitals here are still hiring ... one of the few areas that are!  ... so a sonographer could be a good posibility for work. 

I'd suggest contacting the Ministry of Health directly ... they have a good website and the govt is still active / positive about bringing foreigners here to work ... 

Good luck


----------



## Sono

ini_niki said:


> As far as I know the hospitals here are still hiring ... one of the few areas that are!  ... so a sonographer could be a good posibility for work.
> 
> I'd suggest contacting the Ministry of Health directly ... they have a good website and the govt is still active / positive about bringing foreigners here to work ...
> 
> Good luck


Thank you so much for the info. It would be a dream come true. Do you work in the health care industry in S'pore? How long have you been living there?


----------



## ini_niki

Hi there ... no I work in the media which means I get access to all the press releases etc that the govt puts out re: where the jobs are / what they need etc  

I've currently been here on this stint only since December last year but have lived in Singapore, KL, Kuching, Bangkok, Indonesia and Beijing and Shanghai before  for most of my life I've been an expat of one sort or another  

Again ... I'd suggest contacting the ministry directly re: work ... also, be prepared not to receive a huge salary -- Singapore is not a developing nation with a desperate need ... but the money is good for those who have particular skills ... I don't know if they are specifically desperate for sonographers  

good luck


----------



## Sono

ini.. thank you so much for the info again! I will contact them and see if there are any possibilities.


----------



## hemanth

hey guys....my wife is looking for a break in singapore, currently working in India from past 3.5 yrs in HR domain.....can anybody help me in finding good consultants or direct openings (companies) in Singapore on HR domain?


----------



## simonsays

My 2 cents advice - normally HR is reserved for locals and those who speak mandarin .. dont ask me why .. even in MNCs, the status is same ...

You should try the large MNCs or Indian owned companies .. the rest will not even bother to look at the resume, unless the person is of Chinese origin .. I am still trying to figure out this .. after spending about 10 years in Singapore .. even in Large JVs with foreign companies, the HR and finance departments are mostly and exclusively locals.


----------



## teeph28

*have a look at kohhh.webs*

Have a look at kohhh.webs


----------



## SpringBizkit

*Fresh Grad*

Hey there, Well i've just graduated from a university in singapore, been there for the past 2 years and have built a small life there and am enjoying everything. I love the place, love the area i was in, have a girl there waiting for me also. My visa just expired and i had to leave the country and come to Bangkok where my parents are. I am looking for a good recruitment agency that i can deal with on a 1 to 1 basis and send my resume and that will actually honestly help me look for a job there. I really wish to go back there, and its really hard to find a position there at all. 
I've been checking for months on all the website, jobsdb, jobscentral, gumtree, contact singapore, st701, job-q. You name it. 
I figured that the only way left would be a great recruitment agency that will allow me to go back to the only place i consider home now. 
thanks in advance for your help 
by the way, i'm a fresh grad in business management and international business.


----------



## adib

hi i complited my md from st petersburg russia,in 2003,i have 6 year expeareance,presently i am working in maldieves.i want to work in dubai or singapoore so plz guide me


----------



## adib

hi i complited my mbbs in 2003 want to work in dubai ,plz guide me


----------



## Maheshd00001

Hi. I'm new to this forum and would like to find a job in sg


----------



## boobeezle4

hi,

I've been in Singapore for a few months and I'm not having much lick in securing a job in the PR/Marketing industry. I noticed you were in the media and wondered if you could offer any advice? Is it more beneficial to register with an employment agency and let them find me a job?

Thanks


----------



## TechnoWriter

Best way to get a job is seriously via networking.
There's lotsa upstarts in Singapore at any one time.
And knowing the right person gets you a long way.
Where do you network?
At seminars + conferences.
For marketing and PR here's a few links 
Marketing - The Art and Science of Connecting With Consumers
Youth Marketing Summit Asia 2010

Best wishes


----------



## boobeezle4

Thanks for the links..

I've made some connections at ESPN and I'm currently in the process of talking to Ogilvy PR. I've had a few interviews but then not gotten any further. 

I'll step up my networking!!!


----------

